# Συζήτηση για... > Ηλεκτρολογικά >  >  Κουζίνα Πίτσος σύνδεση στο ρεύμα

## takistrigonis

Γεία! Πήρα μια κουζίνα πίτσος κεραμική  μοντέλο HCB 48555 και θέλω να την βάλω σε λειτουργεία , στην πρίζα κουζίνα που είναι η θέση της κουζίνας έχει 3 καλώδια πράσινο κίτρινο, καφέ και μπλέ. Πώς θα την ενώσω, 3 φασικό είναι αυτό? με τα 3 καλώδια, από πίσω η κουζίνα έχει αυτοκόλλητο με 3 σειρές για συνδέσεις. Αλλά εγώ δεν γνωρίζω από κυκλώματα και τέτοια, αν μπορεί κάποιος με σιγουρια να μου πεί, αλλά όχι να πάθει καμια ζημιά, πήρα την πίτσος στο service και λέει ο υπέυθηνος λείπει.......

----------


## geo1973

τακη μηπως ειναι καλυτερα να καλεσεις καποιο  τεχνικο?

----------


## dal_kos

Πιστευω πως αν δεν ξέρεις τη διαφορά μονοφασικού τριφασικού και λοιπά, καλύτερα να καλέσεις ένα τεχνικό, να είσαι σίγουρος.

----------


## arkoudi

Λοιπόν, ξεκινάμε από τα χρώματα:
Καφέ - Φάση (στις συσκευές έχει το γράμμα P συνήθως)
Μπλέ - Ουδέτερος (έχει το γράμμα Ν)
Κίτρινο/Πράσινο - Γείωση (το κλασσικό σύμβολο)

Τα καλώδια αυτά βγαίνουν χύμα από τον τοίχο; έχουν ξεχωριστή ασφάλεια από την υπόλοιπη κουζίνα; αν ναι είσαι στο σωστό σημείο και είσαι και τυχερός που έχουν χρώματα γιατι αλλιώς ήθελε ψάξιμο.

Επίσης μαζί με την κουζίνα σου έρχεται και το manual το οποίο λέει που θα βάλεις τι και την συνδεσμολογία με σχέδιο. 

Επίσης αν τα καλώδια δεν φτάνουν για να την συνδέσεις να πάρεις προέκταση χόντρο καλώδιο και όχι αυτό που βάζουμε στα πολυμπριζα.

----------


## takistrigonis

Αυτό θα κάνω είμαι άσχετος με ρεύματα, και τελείωσε αλλά έλεγα μήπως τηγάνηζα πατάτες και λουκάνηκα, τώρα αύριο, δεν έγινε και τίποτα.
Ευχαριστώ πάντος.

----------


## Nemmesis

> Αυτό θα κάνω είμαι άσχετος με ρεύματα, και τελείωσε αλλά έλεγα μήπως τηγάνηζα πατάτες και λουκάνηκα, τώρα αύριο, δεν έγινε και τίποτα.
> Ευχαριστώ πάντος.



πατατες λουκανικα και αβγα ΛΕΕΙ!!!!!!!
αλλα καλητερα αφου δεν ξερεις καλητερα αστο για αυριο... βρες κανα φιλο ηλεκτρολογο και κερνα του τα λουκανικα μετα την συνδεση  :Smile:

----------


## makisat

Γεια  χαρα  σου  φιλε  λοιπον  η  κουζινα  εχει  πισω  στο  κουτι  5  θεσεις, εφ'  οσον  οπως  λες  το  κουτι  του  τοιχου  σου  φερνει  3  καλωδια   φαση  με  μαυρο  η  καφε   χρωμα,  ουδετερο  με  γκρι  η  μπλε
  χρωμα  και  γειωση  με  κιτρινο  η  κιτρινοπρασινο  χρωμα.

 Γεφυρωνεις  τις  3  πρωτες  θεσεις  με  2  γεφυρες  που  εχει  μεσα  η  κουζινα  και  συνδεεις  τη  φαση.  Επειτα  γεφυρωνεις  τις  υπολοιπες  2 και  συνδεεις  τον  ουδετερο  και  σε  μια  βιδα  που  βρισκεται  πανω  στο  σασι  της  κουζινασ  συνδεεις  τη   γειωση  εχει  και  το  σχετικο  σημα.

 Προσοχη!!!  παρα  πολυ  καλο  σφυξιμο  και  ελεγχος  της  γειωσης  εστω  με  ενα πολυμετρο.  Οτι  αλλο   θελεις  γραψε.

  makisat   SW1OAU

----------


## makisat

Φιλε  takistrigonis  εννοειται  οτι  πρωτα  πρεπει  να  κατεβασεις  τον  διακοπτη  της  κουζινας  η  τον  γενικο  καλλιτερα.  Και  μην  ξεχναμε  η  ταση  των  220ν  γινεται  φονικη  αν  δεν  προσεξεις.  Γι΄ αυτο  λοιπον  προσχη!!!!

----------


## takistrigonis

Το  manual δεν έχει συνδεσμολογία ούτε και από το site της πίτσος , τα καλώδια είναι χύμα 3 πάνω σε μια κλέμα για ενώσω τα άνάλωγα καλώδια αλλά έχει πολλές υποδοχές - συνδιασμούς, αν ήταν μόνο 3 καλώδια ήταν απλό αλλά τώρα δεν είναι, έχει 3 γραμμές σχέδιο με 5 υποδοχές για καλώδια και κάποια είναι σαν γεφυρωμένα έχει αυτοκόλητο με σχέδιο πίσω από την κουζίνα, αλλα δεν ξέρω τι συμάινουν

----------


## Xarry

Ο Πιτσος δεν νομιζω οτι υπαρχει περιπτωση να μην εχει τις γεφυρες πανω μιας και σχεδον παντα προοριζεται για μονοφασικο. Αν μπορεις βαλε μια φωτο απ την κουζινα.

----------


## takistrigonis

Τι καλώδιο θα πρέπει να αγοράσω πόσους πόντους, χαρακτηρηστικά κάτι?
στέλνω φοτός από το κύκλωμα

----------


## Xarry

Καλωδιο θελεις 3χ6.
Απο τις φωτο δεν καταλαβα πολλα αλλα πρεπει να γραφει στο manual τι ειναι το καθενα.

----------


## makisat

Πισω  η  κουζινα  εχει  σχεδιο  για  καθε  περιπτωση  μονοφασικο  τριφασικο  ακομη  και  για  διφασικο  ρευμα  (εχω  κανει  και  τετοια  σηνδεση  διφασικο)

 Αν  ανοιξεις  το  κουτι  της  κουζινας  θα  δεις  μια  μεγαλη  κλεμα  με  5  βιδες  (θεσεις)  απο  τη  κλεμα  φευγουν  πολλα  καλωδια  αγνοησετα  γεφηρωσε  τις  υποδοχες  οπως  σου  ειπα  οι  γεφυρες  υπαρχουν  ειναι  σαν  Π  και  συνδεονται  οπως  σου  ειπα  για  μονοφασικη  συνδεση.

  Αν  κατι  δεν  καταλαβαινεις  γραψε  τωρα

  makisat  SW1OAU

----------


## takistrigonis

50 πόντους καλώδιο φτάνει νομίζω 3χ6.

----------


## makisat

Οι  φωτο  δεν  φαινοντα  καθαρα  το  σημα  της  γειωσης  ειναι  στη  πανω  η  στη  κατω  πλευρα?

----------


## takistrigonis

το σήμα της γείωσης είναι στην κάτω πλευρά και αριστερά από εκεί ξεκινάνε οπως βλέπουμε από πίσω χρυση βίδα γείωσης μετα 1,2,3,4,5

----------


## makisat

Kαλα  ειναι  γεφυρωμενα  η  πρωτη  μονη  της  απο  αριστερα  βιδα  ειναι  η  γειωση.  Καλωδιο   βαλε  παραπανω  γυρω  στο  1.30  και  προσοχη  καλο  σφυξιμο  η  κουζινα  δεν  ειναι  φωτιστικο!

----------


## Xarry

Λοιπον στα 1,2,3 παει η φαση και στο 4,5 ο ουδετερος. Βεβαια και παλι θα σου προτεινα για επιβαιβεωση να κοιταξεις και το manual.

----------


## aygerinos

> Γεία! Πήρα μια κουζίνα πίτσος κεραμική  μοντέλο HCB 48555 και θέλω να την βάλω σε λειτουργεία , στην πρίζα κουζίνα που είναι η θέση της κουζίνας έχει 3 καλώδια πράσινο κίτρινο, καφέ και μπλέ. Πώς θα την ενώσω, 3 φασικό είναι αυτό? με τα 3 καλώδια, από πίσω η κουζίνα έχει αυτοκόλλητο με 3 σειρές για συνδέσεις. Αλλά εγώ δεν γνωρίζω από κυκλώματα και τέτοια, αν μπορεί κάποιος με σιγουρια να μου πεί, αλλά όχι να πάθει καμια ζημιά, πήρα την πίτσος στο service και λέει ο υπέυθηνος λείπει.......



Λοιπόν φιλαράκι καλησπέρα.
  Αρχικά σου λείπει μια γέφυρα για μονοφασικό, η επαφές 1 2 3 πρέπει να γεφυρωθούν και έπειτα η 4 και 5 .

  Καλώδια μαύρο = φάση και πάει στο 1 2 3 
  Μπλε ή αν είναι παλιά η εγκατάσταση γκρι = ουδέτερος στο 4 5 
  Κίτρινο πράσινο ή αν είναι παλιά η εγκατάσταση κίτρινο σκέτο το όποιο μπορεί να είναι ψιλό σαν καλώδιο και να σου έρχεται από δυο πλευρές (ενώνεις και τις 2 πλευρές γιατί το ένα από τα δυο πάει στην σωλήνα της ύδρευσης κάτω από τον νεροχύτη) αυτά πάνε στην επαφή που έχει κάτι γραμμές σαν σηματάκι ….πιο απλά δεν γίνεται να τα πω!!!

  Αν είναι τριφασική σου έρχονται 5 καλώδια κατά πάσα πιθανότητα 3 μαύρα και ένα μπλε ή γκρι αν είναι παλιά η εγκατάσταση .

  Τα 3 μαύρα στο 1 2 3 αντίστοιχα χωρίς γέφυρα και το 4 5 με γέφυρα …. Η γείωση ως έχει και στο μονοφασικό ..
   Καλό θα ήταν να βάλεις Κως στις άκρες των καλωδίων για να μην σου εξέχουν οι κλώνοι και βραχυκυκλώσεις τίποτα .!!!

----------


## xrhstosmp

αν μαθαινατε οτι μεθαυρο το πρωι ο φιλος μας τακης καηκε απο την κουζινα που τον βοηισατε να συνδεσει για να ψησει λουκανικα πως θα νιωθατε?

----------


## grivaselectric

όπως είναι στη φοτογραφία 1,2,3 συνδέεις φάση.
4,5 ουδέτερο.κιτρινο γείωση.Αν υποθέσουμε πως στην εγκατάσταση έχουν χρισιμοποιήσει τα σωστά χρώματα μαύρο η καφέ θα είναι η φάση, μπλέ ο ουδέτερος και κίτρινο η γείωση.Αλλά πίστεψέ με ποτέ μην εμπιστεύεσαι τα χρώματα.πρέπει να βεβαιωθείς πρώτα.

----------


## makisat

Στη  δευτερη  φωτο

----------


## aygerinos

> Λοιπόν φιλαράκι καλησπέρα.
>   Αρχικά σου λείπει μια γέφυρα για μονοφασικό, η επαφές 1 2 3 πρέπει να γεφυρωθούν και έπειτα η 4 και 5 .
> 
>   Καλώδια μαύρο = φάση και πάει στο 1 2 3 
>   Μπλε ή αν είναι παλιά η εγκατάσταση γκρι = ουδέτερος στο 4 5 
>   Κίτρινο πράσινο ή αν είναι παλιά η εγκατάσταση κίτρινο σκέτο το όποιο μπορεί να είναι ψιλό σαν καλώδιο και να σου έρχεται από δυο πλευρές (ενώνεις και τις 2 πλευρές γιατί το ένα από τα δυο πάει στην σωλήνα της ύδρευσης κάτω από τον νεροχύτη) αυτά πάνε στην επαφή που έχει κάτι γραμμές σαν σηματάκι ….πιο απλά δεν γίνεται να τα πω!!!
> 
>   Αν είναι τριφασική σου έρχονται 5 καλώδια κατά πάσα πιθανότητα 3 μαύρα και ένα μπλε ή γκρι αν είναι παλιά η εγκατάσταση .
> 
> ...



Συγγνώμη είδα λάθος και νόμιζα ότι σου λείπει η γέφυρα …. Όλα είναι καλά σύνδεσε όπως σου ανάφερα στο παραπάνω μήνυμα … ευχαριστώ και συγγνώμη !!!

----------


## makisat

Στη  τελευταια  φωτο  καλα  ειναι  γεφυρωμενη  1 2 3  δυο  γεφυρες  παει  η  φαση  4 5  μια  γεφυρα  παει  ο  ουδετερος

----------


## aygerinos

> 50 πόντους καλώδιο φτάνει νομίζω 3χ6.



Το καλώδιο πρέπει να είναι 1,5 με 2 μέτρα για να μπορεί να βγαίνει και να καθαρίζεται η κουζίνα ….0,50 πόντους δεν θα σε πάρει ούτε να την συνδέσεις γιατί 20 με 30 πόντους θες μέσα στην κουζίνα…. Μεγάλη προσοχή με την βίδα που κρατεί το καλώδιο μην ξεχάσεις να την σφίξεις !!!

----------


## takistrigonis

Κάπως έτσι το καταλαβαινω τώρα και εγω μπήκα στο νόημα σαν να ενώνεις 3 πολικό ανάλωγα με τα χρώματα.
Ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις απαντήσεις και με βοηθήσατε πολύ πιστέυω ένα 85-90% να τα καταφέρω σχεδόν σίγουρα. Θα σας απαντήσω αύριο για το αποτέλεσμα, τέλος το κατάλαβα.

----------


## Xarry

Και μην ξεχνας τον βασικοτερο κανονα ασφαλειας ΒΓΑΖΕΙΣ ΤΗΝ ΑΣΦΑΛΕΙΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΟΝ ΠΙΝΑΚΑ ΚΑΙ ΤΗΝ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΣΤΗΝ ΤΣΕΠΗ ΣΟΥ ΟΣΗ ΩΡΑ ΔΟΥΛΕΥΕΙΣ.

----------


## makisat

Kai  μην   ξεχτασ  καλο  σφυξιμο  και  στη  κουζινα  και  στο  κουτι  του  τοιχου  γραψε  αυριο  τι  εκανες  


SW1OAU

----------


## makisat

Βρε  xarry  αυτο  με  τηα  ασφαλεια  το  εκανα  πριν  25 -  30  χρονια  που  αρχιζα  που  το  θυμηθηκες?

----------


## Xarry

Γιατι ειναι η ασφαλεσταρη και απλουστερη λυση.

----------


## aygerinos

και αν ειναι αυτοματη η ασφαλεια?

----------


## Γαληνίτης

Αν και ασχολούμαι με τα ηλεκτρικά και τα ηλεκτρονικά σαν χόμπυ μια ολόκληρη ζωή -και δεν μου λείπουν οι πρακτικές αλλά και θεωρητικές γνώσεις-, ΠΟΤΕ δεν επιχείρησα να συνδέσω ηλεκτρική κουζίνα ή να επέμβω στον ηλεκτρολογικό πίνακα. Για τις δουλειές αυτές υπάρχουν οι ειδικοί επαγγελματίες -και συγκεκριμένα οι αδειούχοι ηλεκτρολόγοι. 
Έχω βέβαια δει να εγκαθιστούν ηλεκτρική κουζίνα και εντελώς άσχετοι, όπως πχ. ο βοηθός φορτηγατζή μεταφορέα από το Ζεφύρι κλπ.

----------


## dal_kos

Εγώ θα πρότεινα να μην ασχοληθείς καν.  Φώναξε έναν τεχνικό να είσαι σίγουρος. Απο τη στιγμή που δεν έχεις βασικές γνώσεις ηλεκτρολογικών, είναι *πολύ επικίνδυνο* να ασχοληθείς. Αν δεις κλέμα να φωτίζει σαν λάμπα, θα καταλάβεις τι εννοώ. Φώναξε έναν τεχνικό να στη συνδέσει να έχεις το κεφάλι σου ήσυχο. Αν θες δες τον κιόλας τι έκανε. Αλλά προς θεού! *ΜΗ ΤΟ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΜΟΝΟΣ ΣΟΥ*.
Φιλική συμβούλη για τη *δική σου ασφάλεια και της οικογένειάς σου*.

----------


## gep58

Πρακολουθώ αυτό το θέμα απο την αρχή.
Ο αγαπητός Τάκης που το ξεκίνησε δεν παρέλειψε να δηλώσει και πολύ σωστά έκανε




> εγώ δεν γνωρίζω από κυκλώματα και τέτοια



απο εκει και πέρα κάποια μέλη προσφέρθηκαν, με ζήλο θα έλεγα, να τον εξυπηρετήσουν επικεντρώνοντας στα της ηλεκτρικής σύνδεσης της συσκευής.

Κι αναρωτιέμαι μόνο η σύνδεση είναι για την σωστή λειτουργία της ηλεκτρ. κουζίνας;
Δεν πρέπει να ακολουθήσουν και κάποιοι άλλοι έλεγχοι, που πιστεύω ότι ένας επαγγελματίας τους γνωρίζει και θα τους έκανε, πριν παραδώσει τη συσκευή για χρήση;

Θεωρώ λοιπόν ότι πρέπει να είμαστε πιο προσεκτικοί στις συμβουλές, για θέματα που κρύβουν κάποια επικινδυνότητα για άτομα που έχουν ανεπαρκείς γνώσεις σ΄αυτά.

gep58

----------


## aygerinos

> Πρακολουθώ αυτό το θέμα απο την αρχή.
> Ο αγαπητός Τάκης που το ξεκίνησε δεν παρέλειψε να δηλώσει και πολύ σωστά έκανε
> 
> απο εκει και πέρα κάποια μέλη προσφέρθηκαν, με ζήλο θα έλεγα, να τον εξυπηρετήσουν επικεντρώνοντας στα της ηλεκτρικής σύνδεσης της συσκευής.
> 
> Κι αναρωτιέμαι μόνο η σύνδεση είναι για την σωστή λειτουργία της ηλεκτρ. κουζίνας;
> Δεν πρέπει να ακολουθήσουν και κάποιοι άλλοι έλεγχοι, που πιστεύω ότι ένας επαγγελματίας τους γνωρίζει και θα τους έκανε, πριν παραδώσει τη συσκευή για χρήση;
> 
> Θεωρώ λοιπόν ότι πρέπει να είμαστε πιο προσεκτικοί στις συμβουλές, για θέματα που κρύβουν κάποια επικινδυνότητα για άτομα που έχουν ανεπαρκείς γνώσεις σ΄αυτά.
> ...



Φιλέ Γιώργο 
  έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο σε αυτά που λες αλλά πιστεψεμε ότι από την στιγμή που κάποιος άνοιξε την κουζίνα για να κάνει μια προσπάθεια να την ενώσει θα το κάνει …. Αυτός είναι ο λόγος λοιπόν που ανέλυσα το πώς θα το καταφέρει για να μην καεί ….. από εκεί και πέρα είναι στην λογική του καθένα για το αν θα πράξει κάτι ή όχι….. και εγώ ξέρω ότι για να πέσεις με αλεξίπτωτο πρέπει να τραβήξεις ένα σχοινάκι στα πλάγια και αν έψαχνα στο ιντερνέτ θα μου έλεγε και ακριβώς τι να κάνω μα δεν θα έπεφτα ποτέ !!!

----------


## gep58

> και εγώ ξέρω ότι για να πέσεις με αλεξίπτωτο πρέπει να τραβήξεις ένα σχοινάκι στα πλάγια και αν έψαχνα στο ιντερνέτ θα μου έλεγε και ακριβώς τι να κάνω *μα δεν θα έπεφτα ποτέ* !!!



Αντώνη,
εδώ ακριβώς είναι το μυστικό... εσύ δεν θα έπεφτες (και έτσι είναι το φρόνημο) αλλά να μην ξεχνάμε ότι κάποιοι άλλοι έχουν παρακολουθήσει on-line αυτοκτονία στο περιβόητο internet.
Επομένως, επειδή δεν μπορούμε να ξέρουμε ως που θα φτάσει ο "συμπαίχτης" μας στο internet, γι αυτό λέω να είμαστε προσεκτικοί!

gep58

----------


## takistrigonis

Καλησπέρα. Yes Yes Yes...ναι ναι ναι Τα κατάφερα και μάληστα πολύ άνετα. Έκανα το χθεσινό φαγητό σήμερα. Μια χαρά τελικά. Χίλια ευχαριστώ για όλα που με βοηθήσατε πραγματικά, για μένα αυτό ήταν κάτι τόσο πολύ δύσκολο άμα δεν ξέρεις.
Νάστε καλά.

----------


## Xarry

Τελος για να εχεις το κεφαλι σου ησυχο ελεγξε με ενα πολυμετρο την γειωση αν ειναι ολα ενταξει.

----------


## VirusX2

> Γεία! Πήρα μια κουζίνα πίτσος κεραμική  μοντέλο HCB 48555 και θέλω να την βάλω σε λειτουργεία , στην πρίζα κουζίνα που είναι η θέση της κουζίνας έχει 3 καλώδια πράσινο κίτρινο, καφέ και μπλέ. Πώς θα την ενώσω, 3 φασικό είναι αυτό? με τα 3 καλώδια, από πίσω η κουζίνα έχει αυτοκόλλητο με 3 σειρές για συνδέσεις. Αλλά εγώ δεν γνωρίζω από κυκλώματα και τέτοια, αν μπορεί κάποιος με σιγουρια να μου πεί, αλλά όχι να πάθει καμια ζημιά, πήρα την πίτσος στο service και λέει ο υπέυθηνος λείπει.......




Απαντω καθυστερημενα αλλα θελω ν θηξω ενα γενικοτερο θεμα.. Καθε φορα που βλεπω τετοιες ερωτησεις νευριαζω και απορω.. Εαν καποιος δεν ξερει τι κανουν τα 3 καλωδια στις πριζες, 1φασικο η 3φασικο και γενικοτερα δεν εχρι ουδεμια σχεση με το αντικειμενο πως ειναι δυνατον μεσα απο 2-3 απαντησεις σε ενα φορουμ να μαθει να το κανει και ακομα περισσοτερο να προστατευσει την υγεια του.. αλλο να ρωτησει να μαθει το τι ειναι αυτες οι ενιες και αλλο να ζηταει να του πουμε την οποιαδηποτε υλοποιηση ενω εχει μεσανυχτα..και αυτο που με πειραζει και ειναι και επικινδυνο ειναι οτι το ρευμα το περνουν πολλοι για ευκολη υποθεση και νομιζουν οτι απο το μηδεν χωρις γνωσεις μπορουν να τα κανουν ολα τοσα απλα κ ακινδυνα.. Εαν ειναι ετσι ας μπω κ γω σε ενα φορυμ για ελικοπτερα( δεν εχω ιδεα) κ να ρωτησω πως συνδεω τον ελικα...  

Φιλικα παντα...

----------


## jami

Τάκη ελπίζω να γνωρίζεις οτι έχεις χάσει την εγγύηση της κουζίνας (αν είναι καινούργια).Πάντα φιλικά.Οι αντιπροσωπείες δεν καλύπτουν βλάβες που προέρχονται απο κακή συνδεσμολογία και μή σύνδεση της συσκευής απο αδειούχο εγκαταστάτη ηλεκτρολόγο.

----------


## UNLOCKER

Λοιπόν το να κάνει κανείς μόνος του την σύνδεση της ηλεκτρικής κουζίνας είναι σαν να βάζει το χέρι του στην πρίζα, αλλά αν ξέρεις τι θα κάνεις δεν υπάρχει κανένα πρόβλημα. Εδώ θα βρείτε τις οδηγίες πως να το κάνετε μόνοι σας με την βοήθεια ενός πολύμετρου. Στα αγγλικά είναι το βίντεο

----------


## vasilllis

Και κάπως έτσι κάηκε η πλακέτα ενός συναγερμού και πήγα να χάσω εγώ την ζωή μου...

----------


## thomasgree

> Λοιπόν το να κάνει κανείς μόνος του την σύνδεση της ηλεκτρικής κουζίνας είναι σαν να βάζει το χέρι του στην πρίζα, αλλά αν ξέρεις τι θα κάνεις δεν υπάρχει κανένα πρόβλημα. Εδώ θα βρείτε τις οδηγίες πως να το κάνετε μόνοι σας με την βοήθεια ενός πολύμετρου. Στα αγγλικά είναι το βίντεο



Μαχαιρι για απογυμνωση, κατσαβιδια χωρις μονωση ειναι αισχος!  Ουτε για αρχαριους δεν ειναι καλο :Closedeyes:

----------


## Panoss

> Και κάπως έτσι κάηκε η πλακέτα ενός συναγερμού και πήγα να χάσω εγώ την ζωή μου...



Και γιατί δεν φώναζες έναν ηλεκτρολόγο;

----------


## vasilllis

> Και γιατί δεν φώναζες έναν ηλεκτρολόγο;



,.
Δεν ήξερα αν έπρεπε να καλέσω ήλεκτρολογο η σεφ!!

----------


## αλπινιστης

Νομιζω οτι ο σεφ δεν ειναι φρονιμη επιλογη..
Πιο σωστη δουλεια θα εκανε ενας ναυαγοσωστης! Στο κατω κατω ξερει να ...σωνει!  :Tongue2: 

Περαν του χαβαλε, το συγκεκριμενο θεμα που μολις 9 χρονια μετα υπεπεσε στην αντιληψη μου, αναδεικνυει ένα σημαντικο πρόβλημα του φορουμ. Ξερουμε οτι ολοι λιγο πολυ, εχουν προσπαθησει και εχουν συνδεσει ενα διακοπτη φωτιστικου, ενα φις σουκο σε μπαλαντεζα ή κατι αλλο με καλώδιο που οριακά εφτανε τα 2,5mm διατομης. (Αν και ακομα και στο 2,5αρι τα ρευματα ειναι αρκετα για να δημιουργησουν σοβαρα προβληματα - Δεν εννοω οτι δεν μπορει να σκοτωθει κανεις ακομα και μαλωδιο απο πορτατιφ, οποτε ας μην αναλωθουμε εδω παρακαλω). 

*Αυτο που θελω να τονισω και το γνωριζουν ολοι οι επαγγελματιες του χωρου, ειναι πως οσο ανεβαινουν οι διατομες των καλωδιων τοσο πιο απαραιτητη ειναι η γνωση του σωστου χειρισμου τους και της σωστης συνδεσης αυτων.

*Προσωπικα δεν θα εδινα ποτε οδηγιες σε καποιον που δηλωνει οτι δεν εχει τις απαραιτητες γνωσεις, να συνδεσει καλωδιο 6mm! Οι πιθανοτητες να μην παει κατι καλα ειναι αρκετες για ενα τετοιο ρισκο, μια που μιλαμε και για την μεγαλυτερη ασφαλεια ενος διαμερισματος!
Και φανηκε στα μηνυματα που προηγηθηκαν πως οι περισσοτεροι υπευθυνα παρεπεμψαν τον νηματοθετη να καλεσει ηλεκτρολογο ή και προσπάθησαν πολυ ευστοχα, να τον αποτρέψουν να πραγματοποιήσει μια τέτοια σύνδεση από on line πληροφορίες, ενω χρηστες με μια χουφτα μηνυματα ξεκινησαν ανευθυνα (οποιος θελει ας θιχθει!) να δινουν οδηγιες συνδεσης!!!

Μηπως να θεσουμε ενα ηθικό οριο στην παροχη πληροφοριων σε ανθρωπους που φανερα δεν εχουν τις απαραιτητες γνωσεις, για να αποτρεψουμε καποιο τυχον σοβαρο ατυχημα? (ηλεκτροπληξια, φωτια, κτλ - χωρις να θελω να γινω κινδυνολαγνος, και τα δυο ειναι πολυ πιθανα σε μια λαθος ή χαλαρη συνδεση κουζινας!) Θα μπορουσε με μια καλη διατυπωση να μπει και στους κανονες του φορουμ.

----------

